# Groundwater flow



## cantaloup (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd like to have the solution of this ground water problem (see attachment). Please help. Thanks.

Groundwater_aquifer_problem_12.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Cantaloup --

This is what is called a 'three-point problem' amongst folks evaluating groundwater hydrology. Please note the geometry of the wells - they form a right-angle with respect to point B. This means you can reduces to a simplified form based on Fetter (1981) and presented in Applied Hydrogeology, 4th Edition (2001), Page 108.

I get the following results:

gradient = 1.668E-03 ft/ft

direction of groundwater flow = Due West (Think it is moving from highest to lowest potential)

seepage velocity = 0.667 ft/day (Please note it is *NOT* the same as linear velocity)

I can scan my work and post if you need it.

JR


----------



## cantaloup (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi jregieng

Please post the solution, I need your help.

Thanks.

cantaloup


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

I will scan my solution and post this evening. It is easier to 'see' it graphically rather than read the explanation.

JR

*UPDATE*

Sorry, had a storm knock power out last night - just got back up and running. Posted. Let me know if you have any more questions about this problem or my solution.







JR


----------

